# What do you do for a living?



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

checkout chick lol I only work on weekends as I am still in school but I want to get a better paying job so I can afford all the good things


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Im a bartender at Red Lobster, 5 days a week...oh and Im a full time, never stops Mom


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I work at Macca's as a trainer, and tomorrow I'm going for s job at my local riding ranch 

I'm also a student, in my last year of high school
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm a 24/7 mom to a pre-teen girl and a 5 month old bouncing baby boy! Oh, and a maid to a 40 year old slob!! ha ha


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I am a lunch lady at the local school..  That means I'm OFF all summer.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I work at home as an Admin/Team Lead for a small company. Since I work from home, I am able to take care of my 2 girls and not have them in daycare. 

I absolutely love my job, pays extremely well and has very flexible scheduling so I can work 40 hours a week, be at home when my girls are and still have plenty of time to ride!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I used to be a maintenance suervisor at a plant that slices meat for Subway but for the last year I have been a stay at home dad and horse trainer. In a couple of weeks I'm starting my first full time cowboy job since I got married 10 years ago.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Delfina said:


> I work at home as an Admin/Team Lead for a small company. Since I work from home, I am able to take care of my 2 girls and not have them in daycare.
> 
> I absolutely love my job, pays extremely well and has very flexible scheduling so I can work 40 hours a week, be at home when my girls are and still have plenty of time to ride!


You, my friend, are very lucky. My boss wants me to work at 4am and I'm about done with it. What good is it to be off at noon if I'm too **** tired to do anything!? Haha. I wish I had your job. =]

I think this is all pretty interesting. I'm sure most of us don't have horse-jobs. Only one so far it seems, who is a very lucky duck, lol.

My mom works for a high school, she constantly brags about having all summer off, and making about the same as I make and only works about 6 hours a day. I just tell her how much she sucks, haha.

I forgot to mention I do work full-time. I was also a full-time student at the community college for two quarters, but had to stop for now with all the stress going on in my life at the moment and I was too busy and exhausted to do my homework. I do plan on picking up again as soon as I can manage and am very excited for it. I hope to see who is also in that sort of position. It's inspiring to see other people who work themselves to the ground. =]

EDIT: Kevin, I love Subway. If you were part of Subway, you are my hero. Even if I have never eaten the meat, haah.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> EDIT: Kevin, I love Subway. If you were part of Subway, you are my hero. Even if I have never eaten the meat, haah.


 
The company i worked for was contracted by subway to provide the meat. They supply about 70% of the meat at subways world wide. Working there was killing me. I hated the fact that they let me go but it was the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> You, my friend, are very lucky. My boss wants me to work at 4am and I'm about done with it. What good is it to be off at noon if I'm too **** tired to do anything!? Haha. I wish I had your job. =]


Oh I am extremely fortunate but my job has it downsides as well. I work until Midnight 6 days a week (I only get 1 day per week off) and then I'm back up waaaaay too early in the morning with my kids who think that if it might possibly be light outside, they should be AWAKE! :shock: So by 10pm at night, I am struggling to stay awake 2 more hours, especially on the 4 days a week I have a riding lesson. During the school year I can grab a nap sometimes but during the summer... haha!


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

I started up my own Maid service a about a year and a half ago.. So I get to work for my self, I have a small crew and a waiting list of new clients, so things are doing well right now... My dream job is to get back onto a ranch or guide again though I really miss getting paid to ride:wink:


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I waitress at a cafe, work at Subway, and every now and then waitress for a hotel for functions like weddings, birthdays etc. Though next year i have to ditch two (what a shame!  cause im off to uni.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm a high school student, mostly.  I do work a few days a week at the farm, helping out with summer camp, birthday parties, and exercising horses. I don't do too much during the school year, but I work like a dog once summer comes around!

I try to find work where ever I can during the school months. Odd jobs, mostly. Babysitting. I'm currently trying to secure a job at the vet clinic... Don't know how that's working out for me. :/


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I am a Global IT Manager for Mars Inc. and am actually posting this from one of our sites based in France. I get lots of free candy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Jake and Dai said:


> I am a Global IT Manager for Mars Inc. and am actually posting this from one of our sites based in France. I get lots of free candy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 :shock: I want!
Sounds like a cool job


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I work at KFC and I also help out at my instructor's stable doing odd stable hand jobs and being the end or lead horse on trail rides. I know its not really much, but I'm still in high school and money is money. I hope one day to own a successful equestrian centre (for dressage) and to help kids who never got the chance to ride and give them an opportunity to.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

When I'm not in university I work for the provincial government Tourism department. 
I also work as a maid for Aaron, my boyfriend, and a disciplinarian for Jake, our puppy, neither of which pay very well at all. 
My job is pretty cool though, get to meet loads of people from around the world!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Ricci - I miss WinCo! That was my favorite store when we lived in the NW.

I work for a Community Action Agency. I'm the Assistant Manager of our Energy Assistance Program.


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

I work fulltime as a website Administrator for a company called Ira Green. We supply things for the military. Im an 8-4, mon-friday...Gives me lots of time to ride at night!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I am a Biochemist and have spent the last 5 years working in medical research. Currently I am completing my MBA (masters degree in business) and hope to eventually find work in the biotechnology industry in marketing/sales.

I also train horses on the side, mainly starting youngsters and retraining racehorses off the track for English disciplines - dressage, hunter jumping etc.

Great question though, I have always wondered how everyone else does it, we all have to support our equine love somehow!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I spent the first part of my working career managing auto dealerships. When I burned out from that, I started a mortgage company ~20 years ago. Right now, I'm about to start as the regional director for a mortgage lender based in PA.

As a side thing, I take in a horse of two for training every once in a while.


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm a special education teacher in a self-contained center for severe and profound children. 

It is the best job ever. I love my work, everyday is different. And an added bonus - No School in the SUMMER!!!!


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Full time rancher and boarding facility operator.

My wife and I run the two ranches and work with babies to rehabs and buckers to bolters.

There is always a tractor to fix or hay to be moved and lots of pens to clean.
We have two sawmills and a bunch of heavy equipment that keep us busy too.

I wouldn't know what to do with myself if I wasn't working...Ha!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, I think everyone has such interesting jobs! And some I think I'd kill for.  Haha.


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm a software engineer - I work for a small company that does smart-card attendance systems for K-12 schools, point of sale for school cafeterias, and loan-servicing for colleges and universities.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Well I'm a sophomore in highschool, so no job for me yet. I'm trying to get a summer job at the little convenient store down the road from me.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am a Registered Nurse  I get to take blood, give pills, looks at "things", and be around people all day. I highly recommend it. The only free things I get are my own medical advice and the occassional illness that patients try to pass on to me.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Jake and Dai said:


> I am a Global IT Manager for Mars Inc. and am actually posting this from one of our sites based in France. I get lots of free candy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yummy! That'd be a delicious job :wink:.

I'm unemployed at the moment. Since I've spent the greatest part of my so-far life in all kind of schools I haven't worked a lot yet. I've still had some periodic employments or work placements in my past, mainly in customer service.

I hope I'll work in some social-oriented position (especially multicultural work/child welfare/work with alcohol or drug abusers/work with people with mental challenges) would be very desirable some day.

I'm processing so I'll get a proper education for that so I can make my dream come true.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Marecare said:


> Full time rancher and boarding facility operator.
> 
> My wife and I run the two ranches and work with babies to rehabs and buckers to bolters.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a dream... I've wanted to do something like that since I was a little kid... You're lucky, Marecare.  It's probably a lot harder than I picture it, but still. Much envy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I used to work in a prison as a guard. I did that for almost 6 years and got incredibly burned out so I decided to quit. Now I'm training horses for a living.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, this is a great thread! We have an interesting mix of people!

I'm a trainer at a hunter/jumper barn. I ride during the day and in the evenings I teach lessons. On most weekends I take kids and horses to shows. When it rains, it's below freezing, or above 100F, I get the day off. I'm pretty convinced I have one of the best jobs in the world.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

upnover said:


> Wow, this is a great thread! We have an interesting mix of people!
> 
> I'm a trainer at a hunter/jumper barn. I ride during the day and in the evenings I teach lessons. On most weekends I take kids and horses to shows. When it rains, it's below freezing, or above 100F, I get the day off. I'm pretty convinced I have one of the best jobs in the world.


Yup , definitely in my top 10!

I have worked in the cosmetology field for over 30 years. Some of those years spent instructing, or in administration at a school, and many behind the chair. I currently, for the last 15 years , have owned my own salon. I work with two very talented people, and love what I do as well as my clients. They are super people and no two days are ever alike.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

sarahver said:


> I am a Biochemist and have spent the last 5 years working in medical research. Currently I am completing my MBA (masters degree in business) and hope to eventually find work in the biotechnology industry in marketing/sales.


 Pretty much my dream job!

At the moment I'm a upper secondary student in winter and a fishworker in summer. So I work from 40 to 70+ hours a week cutting fish, arranging them on all kinds of conveyor belts and many other random jobs. It pays pretty well so I intend on working there for the next few summers.


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

I am a Mom to two wonderful boys.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I am first and foremost a mom to an adorable 20 month old boy and expecting a little girl end of July.
I currently manage a standardbred breeding/rehab/turnout facility. Summer is super fun because of all the bouncing babies and the stakes horses are back in action so the work is a lot easier. In the fall things pick up with rehabing injured/post operative horses and resting the stakes horses. It's a cool job, but I miss the actual training and racing which is what I used to do before I became a mommy.
WIth the new baby arriving I have to give this job up, unfortunately. However I'm currently completing courses to be a lactation consultant and hope to take the DONA certificatiopn to become a doula! I am a home/natural birth advocate and would love to work in the birthing field and work with horses part time instead of full time to allow more time for my family.
Oh, and hubby is a goldsmith and we have a business in our little town, so we have a lot of balls in the air right now!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Pretty much my dream job!
> 
> At the moment I'm a upper secondary student in winter and a fishworker in summer. So I work from 40 to 70+ hours a week cutting fish, arranging them on all kinds of conveyor belts and many other random jobs. It pays pretty well so I intend on working there for the next few summers.


 
Why thank you! I rarely have people tell me it is their dream job, I like it though as I am somewhat of a super nerd so it suits me well :lol:

As for me, I think Upnover has my dream job...


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

My parents own a deli so obviously I work there 
Our second location is under construction and will be opening August 1, I'll be moving to that one as the assistant manager.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My Beau said:


> My parents own a deli so obviously I work there
> Our second location is under construction and will be opening August 1, I'll be moving to that one as the assistant manager.


Oh delicious! what kind of deli? Friends of mine own a Europeam deli and they make the best food. I absolutely love delis.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

sarahver said:


> Why thank you! I rarely have people tell me it is their dream job, I like it though as I am somewhat of a super nerd so it suits me well :lol:
> 
> As for me, I think Upnover has my dream job...


 You are speaking to a fellow super nerd :lol:


----------



## Anvil (Feb 21, 2009)

They call me a farrier


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, I am mostly a student at high school.

However, I do work at a local equine hospital (I will be attending vet school in college and I need experience beforehand). I don't get to do anything serious like surgery or dental work, but I am the person that gives shots, worms horses, pulls coggins, groom horses, and basically take care of the sickly horses that have to stay in the barn overnight. So, I kind of do more than the vet..lol. But, it's good pay and I am gaining experience, so it's fun.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I work in EMS and the Emergency Department.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I work at Starbucks-been there for 2 1/2 years. I've worked in a few other fields but i really enjoy what i do there. pros-get to work with coffee all day. cons-get to work with coffee all day :lol: 
I'm in the middle of proving a point to a friend (potential boyfriend-cross fingers!) that I'm not addicted to coffee. The conversation consisted of him telling me I was, me denying it, and him going-fine, then give it up for a week. What did I get myself into?! Lol it's not that bad actually...(so I'm not addicted :wink
But yep-that's what I do.


----------

